# I'm Confused! Help!!



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, this is crewsk at the bottom of the page it's showing me as being logged in but at the top of the page it says I need to login for messages & all. :?  Can someone please help me? Hmmm...when I put my username in the box that says "username" it wouldn't post the message. It said "Sorry but this username has already been taken." DUH!! I know that, it's taken by me!! :P


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi crewsk,

That is very weird. I just checked your account and it looks like it is set up correctly. Try clearing your cookies and temporary internet files. Make sure that you are not on discuss cooking when you do that. Just go to some other page first then clear them. Reboot your computer then try to log onto discuss cooking again. Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks GB! I'll try it.


crewsk


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2005)

YAY!! It worked! Thanks again GB!


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2005)

Glad to see you back


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2005)

Crewsk - glad you got those cookie crumbs cleaned up - they can be itchy if you lay on them!!!!!!  :roll:


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2005)

Me too elf! I told hubby to stop eating his cookies around the computer but he didn't listen as usual!


----------

